# stolen wheels



## Guest (May 9, 2002)

so yeah, i noticed today that my set of stock wheels and tires got stolen out of my garage. i'm not too sure how recently this occured. but everyone just be on the lookout for somebody on e-bay or anything trying to sell a set of stock wheels off a 98 se and General XP tires. i don't expect to get them back, it's just on the off chance.


----------



## S15dude (May 7, 2002)

Sorry to hear that dude, you prolly have already read my reply on zilvia.net.


----------

